# R.I.P. Scott Hall AKA Razor Ramone.



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Thank you for the entertainment.
Hard work pays off, dreams come true, bad times never last, but bad guys do!


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 14, 2022)

May the Bad Guy rest in peace.


----------



## RFW (Mar 14, 2022)

That's just so unfortunate and scary to undergo a routine surgery that turned deadly. RIP.


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

RFW said:


> That's just so unfortunate and scary to undergo a routine surgery that turned deadly. RIP.


It sure is.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 15, 2022)

He made me laugh so therefore I loved him.  Loved all those crazy WWF guys.  WWE not.


----------

